# New Mods. to GOSM



## bw0529 (Feb 4, 2009)

made some mods. to my GOSM, got most of the info from mods on this site. Thank You. some Q-Views
Bob


----------



## fishawn (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks good! Seems like never enough "shelf" space around a smoker.


----------



## dionysus (Feb 4, 2009)

Pretty cool .... never thought of splitting the door.   Points !!!!


----------



## fla-gypsy (Feb 4, 2009)

Great work and very useful changes


----------



## rodbuilder (Feb 4, 2009)

I love the split door mod.  Was it very difficult to do?  My son used to work for a steel fabricator and I'm sure he can get it done for me...  Great job...


----------



## rc1800 (Feb 5, 2009)

What type of latch did you use on the bottom door and how did you bolt it on? Thank you RC


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks... Rod, i owned a body shop for all most 40 yrs. so i had all the tools, but cheated, used rivets instead of mig welding.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 i cut  about 9" off the bottom just enough to get the water pan out, put small angle iron on the two parts and a piece between the gap in the doors on the inside.

RC:... used a window lock, works great.

Bob


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Points to ya for the split door mod  ...  never thought of that.  Now ya got me lookin"


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice work! Rivets are cool! Thats what holds all the aluminum airplanes 
together & other parts! Nice to see it fired up & results.


----------



## rc1800 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks....... RC


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Cajun: got the idea when someone posted a site of the new off breed of the GOSM. the large model has split doors.
Bob


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great mods.  Would love a shelf on my Big Block too...maybe some day.  Does the split door make much of a difference in keeping temp up when feeding the fire?  I imagine that's why you did it, right?

Points to you either way.


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jaye:... will try it this weekend for the first time since mods. will Q_VIEW. last time (about two weeks ago) i smoked it was -5 and windy. this weekend going to be in the 30s
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great...look forward to the story and the pics.


----------



## lennyluminum (Feb 5, 2009)

the only mod I did to mine was the best thing I could have ever done. 
Put it on wheels so I can roll her out and smoke her up.

this is the hole for the tank to sit in for the ride.


----------



## mofo (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the split door mod...
MoFo


----------



## killbuck (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the mods! Are those shelves removeable or do they just drop down? I'm looking for a away  to make mine removable so I don't have to worry about the shelves being in the way of the carrying handles when lowered.
Thanks for the pics.

Killbuck


----------



## rw willy (Feb 6, 2009)

Great idea, those two doors.
Now I have to do that also.  Great shelves
Keep us posted on the next smoke.


----------



## steve s (Feb 6, 2009)

As one of the contributors in the GOSM mod Sticky  I have made many mods to my GOSM but never thought about the door split, now I have to do it.  My shelves are a bit smaller and now I want bigger ones.  I put mine on wheels a while ago and with it that way you can have as big of shelves and you want and can even support them off the dolly on the ends for real big ones.  I think I am going to make one real big and line the edge with a trim piece to keep a nylon cutting board from sliding off but still can lift it out to wash.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm waitin' too  ...


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 6, 2009)

Great mods thanks for sharing gives me some ideas and more stuff for my never ending project list


----------



## chadtower (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, I am definitely going to at least put in the door insulation.  I see tons of smoke coming out the door but not much at all escaping the top vent!


----------



## drlouis (Feb 6, 2009)

nice!  You have me thinking hard about putting shelves on my smokevault now.  those would _really_ be handy.  That split door looks NICE, I'm just not confident in my own metal working skill to try that... 

I like the rolling platform lennyluminum posted too.  You guys have me thinking now...


----------

